# Suggestion for a 46" LED TV



## Mondy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am planning to buy a 46 inch LED tv in the coming month. After a month of research and surfing, I have narrowed down my options to SONY HX850 and SAMSUNG UA46ES7500.

Could somebody be kind enough to clear my confusion here. Both the TVs look great but SAMSUNG has some features like voice control and Motion control and I am not sure as to how well it would be useful.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Suggestion for a 46&quot; LED TV*

Both the TVs you have selected are 3D LED TV, are sure you want a 3D LED TV?

And if the answer is yes and when you already spending such a huge amount then just get Samsung ES8000, it is undoubtedly the best product out there.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2012)

@aroraanant

You need to get your facts right. This year the best LED-LCD model according to all sites and also one of the best LCD TVs EVER is the Sony Bravia HX850. It beats the Samsung in every single category.  Google search for HX850 reviews and you'll know

@Mondy

I would advise you to pick up the HX850. It has superior picture quality and processing. Will you really make use of any of those gimmicky motion features? Think about it. But the HX850 with X-Reality PRO engine will please your eyes every time you watch it. Even SD content and Youtube videos looks awesome in it. If you follow Techtoyz, they reviewed this TV and declared it the best TV out there, like many many other websites. Here is the link to the review

Tech Toyz: All about new Sony 3D HD TV --Videos Tech:IBNLive Videos


----------



## Minion (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 for sony they are best in this category(high end) samsung is king in low end.


----------



## Mondy (Aug 27, 2012)

Minion said:


> +1 for sony they are best in this category(high end) samsung is king in low end.



Thanks a lot folks for ur useful suggestions.

My ambiguity is whether the voice and motion control features on the samsung tv is really worth the extra penny. Let me put it this way rather, How useful would these be for me in the long run. Picture quality wise I do not see much difference though SONY looks more natural and crisp.

Among all the reviews that i have checked, SONY is the clear winner in terms of picture quality but lacks at some places like app support and .mkv file playback support. This would be compensated as am planning to buy a HTIB(either sony BDV990W or Samsung HT6750W).

As far as I am concerned, the TV would be used for most of the time to watch HD movies and watch youtube content. By buyin a SONY will I be compensating on the latest features offered by Samsung?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2012)

^
Well all reviews and even user reviews point to the fact that those "features" are nothing but gimmicks with no utility in real word usage. 

FlatpanelsHD - _The app quality and selection still needs improvement and the voice commands and gesture control systems feel gimmicky instead of adding real value to the user experience._

CNET - _Smart Interaction has promise but feels half-baked and more like a gimmick than a compelling upgrade. Once the novelty wears off, its usefulness is limited (at best) to those times you don't have a remote in-hand."_

HardwareinfoUK -_ While the voice control feature works fine on a technical level, it still primarily feels like a gimmick. The TV needs a moment to recognise the command and to process it, which quickly gets annoying. We also could not avoid the tendency to speak unnaturally loud and clear to the TV, which could get on the nerves of people around you._

Amazon user review - _The part of the TV that is gimmicky is the voice/video/touch screen/motion controls. Sorry, but a remote will always be better than the slowness of saying several commands in succession, moving my hand long enough for the camera to recognize it, or whatever. The microphone has also turned on several times because of what someone on TV has said (I use external speakers, and I hear that it's not a problem if you're only using the internal ones). _

Avforums ES8000 owner talking about another TV -_ I only need 1 out of those 4 - excellent HD PQ, and that is precisely the area where I don't feel like I'm getting value for money. I should have done more homework before purchase, and spent the money on the picture rather than gimmicky stuff I don't use._

If you still think those gimmicks are of value to you then sure go ahead 

You should also consider Panasonic 50ST50 Plasma. Its cheaper than both Sony and Samsung with excellent PQ. But only if you're gonna watch TV somewhere dark. Under bright lighting Plasma is not recommended.


----------



## Mondy (Aug 28, 2012)

Thnx Randomuser for ur inputs.

@randomuser
M also getting a 3D bundle offer with tht tv which includes a PS3 160 GB, one HDMI cable, 3 bluray titles, 2 game titles and a pair of 3D glasses worth 33155 for just 20000. is it really worth buyin at an offer price?

Also please let me know if you have had a chance to review the HTIBs SONY BDV990W and SAMSUNG HT-6750W.


----------



## Minion (Aug 28, 2012)

yes,go with sony all motion features are gimmick but voice control will help you to control your tv with voice commands.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 29, 2012)

@Mondy

The Bundle offer is good. Though the savings are not as much as advertised. If you were to outright buy all of those separately it would cost you about 28k. So you're saving about 8k. Still quite good.

I've heard the E990W but not the Samsung one so can't comment. E990W is good enough and thanks to Bravia Sync will play really well with the TV. 

Anyway here's a side by side picture comparison of HX850 and Samsung ES8000. Sony is on the right and Samsung on left. You can see how greyish the blacks are on the Samsung. Those who read this thread in the future for help may find it useful 
Photo: definition peak vs. the comparative evaluation of the Korean / Japanese flagship TV - Page 4 - Technology News


----------



## Scarface (Sep 9, 2012)

The smart features of samsung are not that great , the gesture control is just a gimmick . The best tv now is the sony hx850 and it has SEN which makes it much better than samsung and above all PQ of sony is the best this year , this is the comeback tv for sony and they came back with a bang


----------



## Mondy (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Suggestion for a 46&quot; LED TV*

I had been to one of the outlets which has all high end 3D LED televisions on display. I must accept the deep black colours produced by SONY is way better than that produced by SAMSUNG 8 series. I also got an oppurtunity to test the voice and motion controls and personally it didnt convince me to shell out extra penny on these features.

I had another question. I heard about HX925 as well. How gud is it when compared to HX850 because HX925 had been their flagship model for 2011.

Please share your opinion.

I had been to one of the outlets which has all high end 3D LED televisions on display. I must accept the deep black colours produced by SONY is way better than that produced by SAMSUNG 8 series. I also got an oppurtunity to test the voice and motion controls and personally it didnt convince me to shell out extra penny on these features.

I had another question. I heard about HX925 as well. How gud is it when compared to HX850 because HX925 had been their flagship model for 2011.

Please share your opinion.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

^

HX925 is on another league really. It's a full array local dimming LED. It has better 2D PQ than the HX850 or for that matter, any LCD/LED TV ever produced. It will be eclipsed by the NEW Sony Flagship for 2012 - Bravia HX950. Sadly HX950 doesn't come in 46" size. 

So I'd say if you can get it, get the HX925 it's superior to HX850 in all areas except 3D. Still, not a day and night difference.


----------

